# converting palm digital media to kindle



## yogibear (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an ebook that is on my pc.  it is part of my ereader win pro 3.0.3 and that is part of a palm digital media file under my documents file.  Is there any way to convert the ebook to a file that can be read on my kindle?  I know how to convert the adobe, htlm,lit. and text files.  But I don't know if this file is convertable. when you look up the books property it reads the file is a pdb file and is suppose to use a ms reader to open it , but only the win pro ereader can open and read it.  Is there a way to convert this ebook?

Thanks


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

If it reads as a pdb file then try mobirocket and see if it can convert it.


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

you can use abc palm converter or my converter (in my sig) to do this, only down side of the conversion with either app is sometimes it creates funny book title metadata.

http://www.processtext.com/abcpalm.html

of course this all stands on the pretext that the file is not secured or has DRM protection


----------



## yogibear (Nov 11, 2008)

unable to use mobipocket creator--no pdb choice.  and I guess it must be drm because when i used the abc converter it only came out as computer code.

thanks for trying to help


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

The Plucker and iSilo e-book formats also use the PDB file extension.  There are no tools for converting to MOBI that work with these e-books.  May, someday someone will come up with a converter.

Woody


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

i am almost positive I have a plucker converter around here somewhere if it is non DRM PDB that is easy to convert just the metadata gets screwed up

if anyone wants to send me a plucker or isilo or pdb files to try and get working I will support them in my converter. Like I said above non drm pdb already works with my converter but i need to add mobi2mobi support to force the metadata by i digress 

send me stuff and I will do my best

[email protected]


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

just an update I will try and build a hack version of explode.c from the plucker project. if that doesn't work they provide a library unpluck. The output may be a little messy but if it gives me HTML I can take this where we want to go.


----------

